# Fry tank, cycled or not?



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Before anyone asks, no, I am not attempting to breed any bettas right now, or any time soon. I've just been researching the subject as I play around with the thought of attempting to single out the gene-type that causes the strangely elongated pectoral fins, in case I ever do decide to try it in the future, as I'd like to try and get it right the first time.

If I were to use a 20gal long tank for the breeding/spawn tank, which would then become the housing for the young fry (parents obviously removed) until they start becoming mature enough to determine male vs female (which from my readings is between two and 3 1/2 months?) and get separated to their own bowls, would it be better for the fry if the tank was cycled, or not cycled? Would it be easier to keep a cycled tank or non-cycled one when we're dealing with betta-fry? How quickly are several hundred fry going to dirty up a tank of that size and require a water change, both cycled and non-cycled?

Also, while the males would obviously be getting pulled out once I can determine their gender, how many of the females would it be safe to leave together in the 20 gallon as they mature past three months of age? Does the fact that the females would be siblings make any difference at all on their aggressive nature? Anyone have any knowledge from betta breeding experience they can impart upon me?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a book about bettas and in the section about breeding, it doesn't say anything about cycling the tank .It does say that frequent water changes are needed to keep nitrogenous wastes from building up, as it inhibits the growth of the fry. I think the females will be ok together since they are sisters. You should at least be able to keep them together for awhile. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong. Hope this helps. I think it would be exciting to breed your own bettas.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I would cycle it because that means more stable water parameters and betta fry are especially sensitive. I think most people use an aged sponge filter that they transfer to the tank when they are ready to breed the pair. Some fast growing plants and mosses are also great because they utilise waste as well as reoxygenate the water. They also provide a breeding ground for microorganisms that the fry will eat, and of course provide hiding places.

If you keep live plants you can keep considerably more females because they do use nitrates to grow which keeps water quality better. Siblings are usually better suited to live together than females from different spawns. 

Hope this helps  I too, am wondering about breeding my bettas so I'm with you!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it would be great to have people on this site who breed their bettas.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the information both of you! 

I think we'd certainly be able to amass a good deal of information if we had some breeders on this site, and I'd certainly be able to contribute anything I learned that worked, but as I said, I know I'm not ready to try such a thing right now, I haven't got the tanks set-up for such and endeavor (nor the accompanying lights and heaters), or a fixed place that I know I could send extra babies to.

Would java ferns be an acceptable plant to stick in a fry tank, or would anarchis (Egeria densa?) be better? I have both of these plants easily available to me, and they both are pretty easy to grow (easy is always good!) so I was wondering if there was any known preference on plants for betta fry? 
All these little details about breeding betta, and I haven't seen them mentioned on any of the sites I've been hunting on so far! They all just seem to go over the same generic info, none of these other fun little details.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats what we need on this forum, someone who has done it before and can give firsthand information to those who want to try it. Another forum that I used to go to has people who breed and are always around to answer questions. Kim would be the one to answer your plant questions. I think java fern is ok, from what I've read.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Anacharis would probably be the better choice as it is faster growing and therefore uses nutrients quicker. Java fern is much slower growing (my stem plants have achieved more growth in 5 days than my java fern has in 6 months) and probably wouldn't have many benifits other than providing hiding places.

I don't know if I'm supposed to say this, but ultimatebettas.com has lots of experienced betta breeders. My problem with breeding is the massive amount of space, money, and time required to breed an aggressive species...I mean, if you breed more than once you need hundreds of separate tanks just for the males and you need a way to heat them all :/ I would like to breed even just once though.


----------

